# Less Noisy Frogs/Toads?



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

hi there

i dont normally post in this section
normally the lizard or snake,
anyway

are there any frogs/toads that arent that noisy if and when they breed?
i've heard that green tree frogs are noisy as hell when spawning or close to it

i'm aware that FBT's are quite quiet and i'm not really interested in darts or similar small frogs lol sorry

thanks in advance
Daz


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Lol. If you want silent frogs, you'll have to go plastic, I'm afraid- all make some noise, to a greater or lesser extent! :lol2:

Having said that, the aformentioned firebellied toads make (to my ears) a rather pleasant 'woop! woop! woop!' sound- I find it soothing, believe it or not, but it is constant, throughout the warmer months. Most bufonoid toads have a rather musical trilling sound on the onset of breeding season- they are fairly quiet for the rest of the year. Most of the popular treefrogs have calls that sound like a duck being strangled- but it's all part of their charm!


----------



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

thats the problem
i've heard FBT's calling/coo-ing what ever you want to call it
that probably wouldnt bother me

the problem is they the frog/toad of choice would be kept in the bedroom
and i live in a shared house, so thats why i want quiet-er specimens.


Daz


----------



## J4MES (Aug 5, 2007)

As Mentioned, they all make some kind of noise  unless you were to try and have females only. 

African clawed frogs don't make noise, or another option you could look into are salamanders. These are VERY cool!

James


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Afew of the darts are pretty quite: tincs and auratus mysties have a very quiet buzz,some are noisy though terribils spring to mind

Stu


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi I asked the same a few weeks ago, I was going to get FBT too lol. Well I ended up with my first frog a week ago a pac man. luckly I think I have a female and have not heard a peep from it , even when I have tried to move it or bath it , no sound as of yet and its not a very small one. It is a good few months old .


----------



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

basically i wanted to look into breeding them
as i mentioned i'm not too keen on the darts and small frogs

the african claws are on a different list,
i'm talking about 'land' frogs/toads rather than aquatic
i'll prob get some of the aquatic ones later on

i was thinking about pacman frogs, but when breeding the males are
very vocal, and quite scary from what youtube videos i have seen.

will probably get a colony of FBT's,
but don't have much personal experience with amphibs in general
just wanted peoples views on less noisy specimens


Daz


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

dazdaraz said:


> basically i wanted to look into breeding them
> as i mentioned i'm not too keen on the darts and small frogs
> 
> the african claws are on a different list,
> ...


You should not think pac mans are like the you tube vids , I saw those which put me off at first. Then after talking to peeps who own them I went for one , the whole screaming ones you see are tormented to behave like this , mine is timid and has not bitten me . Yes they grab quick when food is shown lol, but use tongs and you should be fine . Fear makes these guys act like the ones you saw, I can stroke mine on its back as long as you make yours feel secure and use tongs then it will be fine :lol2:


----------



## lamby (Apr 14, 2010)

J4MES said:


> As Mentioned, they all make some kind of noise  unless you were to try and have females only.
> 
> African clawed frogs don't make noise, or another option you could look into are salamanders. These are VERY cool!
> 
> James


I dont know where you got your info from but my acf is one noisy :censor: when he's ina good mood. So much I moved him to the kitchen so I could hear the tv :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I've been keeping frogs a few years now and up until my male Amazon milk frog matured, I had no complaints from family members....


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

dazdaraz said:


> basically i wanted to look into breeding them
> as i mentioned i'm not too keen on the darts and small frogs
> 
> the african claws are on a different list,
> ...


Sorry Daz,i shouldn't post too early on me day off,good luck with whatever you choose

Stu


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Heh, if you keep parrots, as I do, the odd frog noise is pretty irrelevant! :lol2:

Clawed frogs do make a 'clicking' call, but it's not very loud.


----------



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> Heh, if you keep parrots, as I do, the odd frog noise is pretty irrelevant! :lol2:
> 
> Clawed frogs do make a 'clicking' call, but it's not very loud.


i dont keep parrots


----------



## RubyTiger (Dec 12, 2012)

Although these are small, I'd recommend bumblebee walking toads _Melanophryniscus stelzerni_. In general they aren't noisy. I've only heard them call a couple of times when I've replaced the substrate which increases the humidity considerably. The only time you would expect to hear them call really, is if you are trying to breed them in which case you would put them in a rain chamber. Even still, the noise they make is pleasant and sounds like a bird making a long high pitched chirp. They are relatively easy to keep, very attractive, diurnal and quite active so a good species to keep! There was a good article on these in PRK magazine not long ago here>> http://www.arcadia-reptile.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/024_PRK_May12.pdf
As has been said salamanders are another good option to look into


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

RubyTiger said:


> Although these are small, I'd recommend bumblebee walking toads _Melanophryniscus stelzerni_. In general they aren't noisy. I've only heard them call a couple of times when I've replaced the substrate which increases the humidity considerably. The only time you would expect to hear them call really, is if you are trying to breed them in which case you would put them in a rain chamber. Even still, the noise they make is pleasant and sounds like a bird making a long high pitched chirp. They are relatively easy to keep, very attractive, diurnal and quite active so a good species to keep! There was a good article on these in PRK magazine not long ago here>> http://www.arcadia-reptile.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/024_PRK_May12.pdf
> As has been said salamanders are another good option to look into


I'm with you on this! OP I know you said no darts or similarly sized but...these are large toads in a small toads body when they get going :whistling2:


----------

